

Amazon CTO Werner Vogels on Amazon’s Web Services, Startups and Innovation - hshah
http://gigaom.com/2010/02/01/amazon-cto-werner-vogels-on-amazon’s-web-services-startups-and-innovation/

======
timf
Always interested in what Vogels is saying, but this was pretty thin and the
content of what he did say was generic marketing speak.

Meat: <http://www.allthingsdistributed.com/>

